# 1986.5 Hardbody fuel pressure regulator



## Pbplus9 (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm new to the forum, and tried searching for answer, but didn't find anything. My fuel pressure regulator is out on my 86.5 Hardbody w/Z24 engine. I can't find one. Nissan says they are discontinued, Delphi made one, but is now discontinued. My internet searches have turned up nothing. I've tried all parts places I can think of; seems it isn't being made anymore. Any thoughts if new is available or if there are others that would fit from other engines? I'd rather have new than start searching junk yards for a part that might go out anytime. Anyone else run into this issue?Help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Unfortunately, it's been about 30 years since that engine was used in the US and there isn't a big market for that particular part, so the only current option that I know if is locating a used regulator or throttle body assembly.


----------



## Pbplus9 (Jun 18, 2018)

Well, not what I wanted to hear, but starting to suspect that after searching. I thought there a bunch of those made?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

There were.

You'd think at least one of the aftermarket companies would carry a few of those parts.

Instead, our society wants you to throw away your old stuff and buy a new vehicle.

[RANT] I still think that's why all TVs went digital: It forced everyone to upgrade their old TV sets that had lasted 30+ years, and buying something made with cheap components that was designed to be obsolete in 5-10 years. [/RANT]


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

How did you test the FPR?


----------



## Cousinphil (Apr 28, 2017)

I've also got a 1986.5 Hardbody truck with Z24i engine. Been unable to find a new fuel pressure regulator. I'm thinking of getting an adjustable regulator and adapting it. Anyone else try this?


----------



## Cousinphil (Apr 28, 2017)

Ah, the cursed fuel pressure regulator! I've been working for days trying to get the old FPR off. It's fastened to the throttle body with two Phillips screws. It's on the back of the engine and the screws are facing away from the front of the truck. If it were anywhere else I would apply a little heat, but there's too much gasoline right there. I'd rather not take off the throttle body because I don't have a new gasket and there are a lot of fragile wires connected to it. 

So I've been using vice grips. Finally got one screw to budge. I'm going to be stubborn and get the old FPR off sooner or later. Then I've got an adjustable FPR coming and an adapter which should conceivably make it so the engine will run again. Pretty important part, the Fuel Pressure Regulator.


----------

